# Nic oxides problem



## alex chen (12/4/21)

*Nic oxides will always form, and are strongly colored compounds. Even in trace amounts they will color a juice, and at room temp if the bottle has been opened, they cannot be avoided. The different colors come about because of the environment, which can make for a yellow to orange most often, or even a pink rose color. It does NOT mean the juice is "bad", since the oxides that form are not at all harmful, and they will color a juice even if 0.1% of the nic oxidizes. My unflavored VG nic juices will go yellow after a time at room temp. My vanilla DIY juices will often go rose colored after some time. They are still good juices.*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/4/21)

alex chen said:


> *Nic oxides will always form, and are strongly colored compounds. Even in trace amounts they will color a juice, and at room temp if the bottle has been opened, they cannot be avoided. The different colors come about because of the environment, which can make for a yellow to orange most often, or even a pink rose color. It does NOT mean the juice is "bad", since the oxides that form are not at all harmful, and they will color a juice even if 0.1% of the nic oxidizes. My unflavored VG nic juices will go yellow after a time at room temp. My vanilla DIY juices will often go rose colored after some time. They are still good juices.*


I agree with this. When I mix up my exclusive recipe, it will start off clear and then after a month going almost a dark caramel colour which means it has steeped right for a good amount of time - also this juice I mix ages well like rum or whisky - it has never gone off, even after a year steeping.


----------

